# San Juan River: Clay Hills downriver



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*I found Jack's report interesting.*

Always thought about doing this trip also, but remains another of life's unaccomplished goals.

Solar powered inflatable crosses Lake Powell

Gene


----------

